# Eckankar or Baha'i Faith?



## Artfuldodger (Mar 17, 2012)

While studying religions in Sociology in the seventies, we studied those two religions. Anybody ever heard of them?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 17, 2012)

Heard of both.  Don't know much about either.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 19, 2012)

Heard of both, don't know much about either. My first cousin studied/believed in eckankar, for a pretty long time. Seems like it was a guru kinda thing...not sure though. At that time it seemed cultish. But they do believe in God, well a God. I always thought it was the same God I believed in, just a different route to get there, or practice or a way to connect with God with our spirit thru music/sounds and light.

I shouldn't say cultish I suppose. I was out working in my yard today planting flowers and I felt like I was worshiping God thru His creation. Everything I touched, I thought about God and His beautiful creation, of all the colors on flowers and the designs, etc etc. Just amazing. So it is possible to worship God thru nature.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 19, 2012)

mtnwoman has arrived! flowers and the air you breathe!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> While studying religions in Sociology in the seventies, we studied those two religions. Anybody ever heard of them?



Bahi yes. Much persecuted by some muslims, if I recall Bahi believe in the unification of religions for their prophet Bahaluha??/?


----------



## TTom (Mar 19, 2012)

Passing familiarity with Bahia Faith, had to go look up the Eckankar.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> mtnwoman has arrived! flowers and the air you breathe!



I hope that's a compliment? I never know around here...lol


----------



## allenww (Mar 22, 2012)

*Compliment*

Yup.  I believe it was.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 23, 2012)

allenww said:


> Yup.  I believe it was.



Thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not much of a religion person, but I smuggled some Baha'i bibles from Malaysia into Indonesia in the early 90's just for the free-speech $#@% of it. Did it for some friendly baha'is who helped me out. Indonesia allowed Christian bibles and Muslim korans-- but no Baha'i bibles. And that p*ssed me off.
I've heard Baha'i is really hard to get out of once your in...


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 31, 2012)

the Bahai from my understanding is a melting pot mixture of all the abrahamic religions...never heard of the other one...


----------



## Tim L (May 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if you follow Eckankar your life view is that this existance is just part of a journey; and that reincarnation is an almost never ending cycle.  But we are all part of a larger soul...It almost sounds eastern, but they only belive in one diety; not dieties....But the belief that reincarnation is never ending (no finding nirvana) is kind of hard to get your mind around...


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2012)

Tim L said:


> I'm pretty sure if you follow Eckankar your life view is that this existance is just part of a journey; and that reincarnation is an almost never ending cycle.  But we are all part of a larger soul...It almost sounds eastern, but they only belive in one diety; not dieties....But the belief that reincarnation is never ending (no finding nirvana) is kind of hard to get your mind around...



Just think of all the incarnations you might get to try.  Dung beetle one time, King of England the next.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 1, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Just think of all the incarnations you might get to try.  Dung beetle one time, King of England the next.



If that's true, I'm very much looking forward to Barack Obama's next incarnation.  "Dung beetle" would be perfect.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 1, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> If that's true, I'm very much looking forward to Barack Obama's next incarnation.  "Dung beetle" would be perfect.



I wasn't implying that there would be any punishment or reward for how you lived.  That's y'alls hang up.  

I was thinking more on the lines of going back into the "soup" then getting another spin at the wheel.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 2, 2012)

If I remember correctly, their not striving for perfection (at least in terms of a better next life); rather as u said almost like "Wheel of Fortune" totally last to chance...Also think there used to be an entertainer in Las Vegas back in the 60's or 70's that used to be the public face for this group; sort of like Criuse is for Christian Scientists today...


----------

